# طرمخة



## إسكندراني

سلام عليكم 
كمان كلمة مصرية عايز أعرف معناها تحديداً واقتراحات حول أصلها «طَرْمَخَة»
وشكراً


----------



## clevermizo

إسكندراني said:


> سلام عليكم
> كمان كلمة مصرية عايز أعرف معناها تحديداً واقتراحات حول أصلها «طَرْمَخَة»
> وشكراً



من باب فضولي، شو هو معناها العامّ بمصري؟


----------



## إسكندراني

clevermizo said:


> من باب فضولي، شو هو معناها العامّ بمصري؟


حاجة شبه استغلال المناصب أو الرشوة (الكوسة) وسمعتها في برنامج قديم بتاع إبراهيم عيسى حول رشاوي دفعتها مرسيدس لمسؤول سابق (أظن اتحكم عليه الآن) وكان بيلعب بالكلمة «طرمخ يطرمخ طرمخة» بس عايز اتأكّد من معناها بالظبط.


----------



## cherine

أظن معناها إخفاء الحقيقة (طرمخ على الموضوع)، لكني لست متأكدة.
ولا أستطيع تخيُّل أصل هذه الكلمة.


----------



## إسكندراني

cherine said:


> ولا أستطيع تخيُّل أصل هذه الكلمة.


لا ألومك أبداً - ما كنتش متوقّع إجابة ف دي بس قلت أسأل يمكن حدّ يعرف بعدنا بـ١٠ سنين l


----------



## cherine

بما أن الموضوع مثير للفضول، فقد بحثت في لسان العرب.
طبعًا ما لقيتش طرمخ.
... ولكني وجدت طرخم، وهي بمعنى: 


> الاطْرِخمامُ: الاضطجاع. والمُطْرَخِمُّ: المُضْطجِعُ، وقيل: الغضبان المُتَطاوِلُ، وقيل: المُتَكَبِّرُ، وقيل: المُنْتَفِخ من التُّخَمَة. واطْرَخَمَّ الليلُ: اسْوَدَّ كاطْرَهَمَّ.


فبحثت عن "طرهم"، ووجدت:


> والمُطْرَهِمُّ: الشابُّ الحَسَنُ، وقيل: الطويل الحَسن، قال ابن بري: يريد أَن الإنسان يَأْمُلُ أَن يَبْقَى شبابُه وصِحَّتُه، وهذا ما لا يصح لأَحد، فعجب من تَأْمِيلهِ ذلك. وشَبابٌ مُطْرَهِمٌّ ومُطْرَخِمٌّ بمعنى واحد. والمُطْرَهِمُّ: المتكبر. واطْرَهَمَّ الليلُ: اسْوَدَّ، وقد فسر يعقوبُ به قول ابن أَحمر: أرجِّي شباباً مطرهمّاً وَصِحَّةً قال: ولا وجه له إلا أَن يعني به اسوداد الشعر. ابن الأَعرابي: المُطْرَهِمُّ المُتَلئ الحَسَنُ. الأَصمعي: هو المُتْرَفُ الطويلُ، وقد اطْرَهَمَّ اطْرِهْماماً واطْرَخَمَّ. والمُطْرَهِمُّ: فَحْلُ الضِّرابِ.


فإذا ركزنا على استخدام كلمة طرمخ بمعنى أخفى حقيقة أو غطى على أمر، وقارناه بمعنى الاسوداد في طرخم وطرهم، أظن بإمكاننا القول أن كلمة طرمخ أصلها فصيح، من طرخم، مع تغيير مكان الحروف وهو شيء ليس نادرًا في اللهجات العربية.


شفت بقى إن إحنا ناس فصيحة؟
:d


----------



## إسكندراني

عجيبة  !!


----------

